# WTP Addict oder KHE Impact LT



## simflex (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich steige nach langem hin und her nun auf bmx um.
kann mich jetzt leider nicht entscheiden zwischen KHE impact LT und WTP Adicct.
könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?
gruß simon


----------



## simflex (18. Oktober 2007)

oder das subrosa malum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (18. Oktober 2007)

Welches denn? Das Street oder das Dirt?


----------



## simflex (18. Oktober 2007)

joa ich tendiere eher zum dirt weil es besser aussihet und ich eh keinen rotor haben will. 
was sagst du zu den andren rädern?


----------



## Hertener (18. Oktober 2007)

Das 2008er KHE kommt mit Freecoaster. Glaube nicht, dass das für einen Anfänger geeignet ist. Das 2007er hat noch den ollen F-Set-Rotor. Sieht halt etwas klobig aus. Zudem ist KHE eher im Bereich Flatland zu Hause. 

Das 2007er WTP kommt noch mit Euro-BB, das 2008er hat bereits Mid-BB.

Schön beim Malum: Die Shadow Interlock V2 Chain und die anderen Shadow-Parts.

Imho bei allen Rädern nicht so schön: Vorne die 10 mm Achse. Vor allem, wenn Du vorne mit Peg fahren möchtest.

So, ich hoffe, das hilft Dir ein wenig weiter.


----------



## simflex (18. Oktober 2007)

jop. zunächst mal danke. aber 1. will ich nciht mit peg fahren  und 2. wäre mir halt ne freecoaster nabe sehr recht. aber irgendwie sagt mir das khe allgemein nciht so zu. das gewicht vom wtp ist super geil bei dem preis nur will ich eig keine salt teile. und das subrosa hat einfach ne super fette optik und shadow parts verbaut.
nur dummeriwese finde ich nirgends gewicht oder ne komplette partliste.
ich denke am ende wird das subrosa dirt. 
fürs gewicht etc rufe ich morgen mal bei bbs an. 
gruß und danke fürs erste


----------



## WaldChiller (19. Oktober 2007)

Also bei komplett bikes geht nix über stolen.Die sind meist am besten ausgestattet. http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=978 Das hat auch freecoaster und no brakes.


----------



## Son (19. Oktober 2007)

geil


----------



## gmozi (19. Oktober 2007)

Worin genau besteht eigentlich der Sinn breakless zu fahren?


----------



## simflex (19. Oktober 2007)

ich denke mal um deine bikekontrolle zu verbessern. es hat viel mehr style ohne bremsen zu fahren... finde ich.
... ob ichs kann is ne andre sache  .....

Ja also hier nochmal meine aktuellen charts

1. Subrosa Malum Dirt/Street   <---- Tendenz zu Dirt wegen Optik und ohne Rotor
                                  Wo finde ich ne genaue Partliste und Gewicht von dem Teil???
2. Stolen Sinner FC  <---- sher geiles Rad, nur Brakeless, ich hätte gerne               Freecoaster und Bremse.

3. WTP Adicct  <--- Super geiles Gewicht, allerdings Salt-Anbauteile

4. Stolen Heist


Bitte helft mir weiter !!!!!!


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Worin genau besteht eigentlich der Sinn breakless zu fahren?



Momentan bei vielen gar keinen, es geht nur darum, keine Bremse zu haben. Andere, die seit Ewigkeiten mit Bremse gefahren sind, wollen eben mal ein neues Gefühl kennenlernen. Bleibt jedem selbst überlassen...
Das Stolen kann schon was, ich persönlich hätte dem wenigstens noch eine Bremse gegönnt, die man dann noch hätte abbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (19. Oktober 2007)

mit bremse, ohne bremse... ist doch immer geschmackssache. für den der brakeless fährt ist so ein rad wie da oben praktisch, wer ne bremse will kauft sich halt eins mit bremse


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Oktober 2007)

ich wär stark fürs stolen, ne bremse brauchste wirklich nur für ne handvoll tricks (die auch ohne bremse gehen) und halt zum abbremsen, wennde trails fahren willst oder in den anden wohnst

die salt parts beim addict gehen klar, bis auf die kurbel die is absoluter mist...bei meiner hr-nabe hat sich 2mal der freilauf aufgelöst, soll aber eigentlich nich vorkommen, ich fahr irgendwie schlecht oder so. die salt nabe vorne muss halten, is ja auch fast keine belastung drauf, dafür isse schön leicht. vorbau is halt geschmackssache, technisch sicherlich in ordnung.

Ahja plastikpedale und pegs ich weiss nich wie sich das so verträgt, der alöx hat sie auf seiner hp getestet und is gut damit klar gekommen aber der kann ja auch nix (kleiner scherz).


----------



## simflex (19. Oktober 2007)

naja ich fahre überwegend park und da brauch ich ne bremse 


aber das addict ist eh momentan erst ma gestrichen.

stolen oder subrosa !?!?!?  nur welches


----------



## l0st (19. Oktober 2007)

darf man mal fragen warum fit nicht in die auswahl genommen wirdhaben doch auch gescheite kompletträder.fit team trail zb.


----------



## simflex (19. Oktober 2007)

zeig mir eins was gut aussieht und gute parts hat und in der preisklasse liegt. maximal 550


----------



## l0st (19. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=3505&osCsid=5e8689ea0a98c76905d150cc70419afc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2007)

1:0 für l0st


----------



## simflex (19. Oktober 2007)

sieht schiesse aus. kostet nicht <550. und die anbauteile hab ich auhc jedem andren bike ind er preisklasse. bzw sogar bessere.


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2007)

also ich muss sagen die Stolen Bikes sind mal mega hammer geil! habe für den kleinen meiner Ex das Pinch zum anfangen bestellt und muss sagen, es gibt nicht viel was man am Anfang ändern will. Für 240 Euro kenne ich nix was an die Dinger rannkommt   Normal lehne ich fertig Bikes ab, aber bei dem bin ich begeistert.


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, schon mal ans WTP Trust gedacht? Kostet bei Parano 549.


----------



## Hertener (19. Oktober 2007)

@simflex
Vielleicht wartest Du bis die Eastern Bikes auf den Markt kommen. 
Da wäre z.B. das AoS:




Dürfte so um die 520 Euro kosten und das Gewicht dürfte bei dem des Addict liegen, vermutlich aber auch darunter.


----------



## Son (19. Oktober 2007)

das is ma häßlich, dann lieber das wtp trust, find die 08er wtps eh sehr gelungen


----------



## Hertener (19. Oktober 2007)

ACK, wenn wer 20,8er Oberrohre mag...


----------



## Flatpro (19. Oktober 2007)

brakeless fahren um keine bremse zu haben? hallO? bremse is das nervigste wo gibt! macht man sich immer die hände dran kaputt, bleibt hängen, kannnich so viel drehen wie man will und die wiegt auch noch n halbes kg.

aber ja es gibt auch trendhuren.


----------



## simflex (19. Oktober 2007)

jooo ich hab mir jetzt das subrosa malum dirt vorbestellt.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (21. Oktober 2007)

Was habt ihr gegen das WTP Addict? 
Is das so doof? wenn ja warum? mfg adi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (22. Oktober 2007)

Was habt ihr gegen das WTP Addict?
Was wäre ien angemesener Preis für das WTP Addict *07* gebraucht?
mfg


----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2007)

50 euro


----------



## Agent Schmidt (22. Oktober 2007)

50â¬??
wenn das so gut wie neu ist. 
einer verkauft des nÃ¤mlich im bikemarkt fÃ¼r 200â¬


----------



## Freddylack (15. November 2007)

das addict ist mal geil! daran gibt es eigentlich nichts zu meckern und preis leistung ist top!!! ich habe mir jetzt aber ein 2008er wethepeople 4 seasons gekauft und bin vollkommen zufrienden mit dem rädchen. das springt fast von alleine^^


----------

